# 7 week old rottweiler puppy with diarrhoea



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i have a new rottweiler puppy and she has got diarrhoea. i have tried to starve her for 12 hours and she seemed ok. her faeces were returning to normal, but then she had a lapse and has got diarrhoea just as bad again. ive tried chicken and rice, what else can i give her to settle her stomach? she is very bright and is not lethargic and when she eats, she eats the whole bowl of food, she is still very playful and seems to be ok apart from the diarrhoea. i have noticed a small amount of blood in her faeces and also mucus, could this be caused by worms? please help!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i wormed her this morning and i used johnsons worming tablets


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

What about a bit of scrambled egg - i have a rottie called Mia, she is one year old. She quite often suffers diarrhoea for no apparent reason, a bit of egg soon clears it up. 
How you finding everything else with her? 
When we first got Mia we found her very demanding and she would try and dominate us quite alot. It took a lot of constant work to sort out - but has now paid off and she is the most loving dog we could wish for.
Good luck!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i bought the wormers from the pet shop, but i saw this product in your dog magazine and it was reccommended. she was last wormed when she was 5 weeks old, so i was told by the person i bought her from.


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i havent tried scrambled egg yet but i will give it a try. my rotty vagus is doing very well, she is very happy go lucky and is very friendly. a lot different than i expected of the breed. she is very playful and is a little naughty and tries to eat everything she gets her paws on!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

we have had this problem in the past with a previous dog and that was down to worms


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

yep i aswell wouldnt trust the pet shop wormers i alway get mine from the vet but busta is on drontal?


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> i havent tried scrambled egg yet but i will give it a try. my rotty vagus is doing very well, she is very happy go lucky and is very friendly. a lot different than i expected of the breed. she is very playful and is a little naughty and tries to eat everything she gets her paws on!


aww bless her she sounds lovley


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i will give her some scrambled egg tonight and see how she goes. how many eggs should i give her, as i dont want to make her any worse than she is? she has lost a little weight, but is drinking plenty of water with a few teaspoons of the juice from the boiled rice!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

every one can now see my beautiful little rottie vagus! does anyone have an idea as to how many eggs i should use when i make the scrambled egg for vagus tonight?


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> every one can now see my beautiful little rottie vagus! does anyone have an idea as to how many eggs i should use when i make the scrambled egg for vagus tonight?


sorry i didnt even know about scrambled egg up until now vagus is stunning


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks thats a big help. does anyone know if crushed garlic helps? i saw it on a website and wondered if anyone had tried it? that or honey in the dogs water?


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

It could be worms because of the mucus in the poo , or have you changed what she is being fed from what the breeder had her on . If she is 7 weeks now how old was she when you got her most pups do best to stay with mom till at least 8 weeks , your best thing at the moment is to take her to the vet so that they can give her the once over and maybe give you a good wormer ours are on stronghold , they have to be weighed for it so they get the right dose , so you will take her to the vets for the first 6 month each month for her worming unless they will sell it to you to give it at home . Try not to give her too many different things to settle her tummy we made that mistake when we got Daisy to some degree i think it only made things worse as it ended up being a food allergy keep us posted 
Andrea


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i got her on friday, thats when she was 7 weeks old. she was being fed on pedigree tinned 4 times a day. when we got her home she had the diarrhoea and it wasnt very plesant and it still isnt. we decided to change her diet straight away to denes. i know that you should change the diet over a 10 day period, but the pedigree was just going through her. her faeces were a little better after being fed the denes, but then she got the diarrhoea again, so i wormed her this morning. she is still bright as a button and is playing at the moment.


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i have also noticed that she is sometimes wetting herself on my bed, not a good thing at all. does anyone know why she would do this? do you think it could be because shes a bit under the weather?


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

You have done exactly what we did and changed her food straight away as the breeder we got Daisy from was giving them bakers (wash my mouth out yuk ) mixed with cat food . We put her onto eukanuba then a few weeks later cos we heard it was a good food we put het onto james welbeloved we visited the vets on a number of occasions and to cut a long story short after tests ect we had to put her on to a hypoallergenic food from the vets that did the trick eventually ,this went on for about 12 weeks all in all 
and in hind sight i wish although it was a crap way of feeding we had kept up what the breeder was giving and made the swap more gradual i,l never know if that would have stoped the runs or not but safe to say she is ok now lol and eating everything we give her with no trouble, The fact she had the runs already could have been the food she was on or nerves coming into a new home and then you changing her food made it worse, you will never know same as us just make changes slowly even if it means giving them something your not happy with for the sake of a week its worth not having the runs .


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i think your right, the wetting on the bed could be excitement. she is a very loving and confident rotty pup. she only wets on the bed when my partner comes into the room. she loves him to death already. im feeding her on chicken and rice at the moment but i will definatedly try the scrambled egg tonight. she seems alot perkier this afternoon and has not made a mess for a few hours. shes on a 12 hour fast at the moment.


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

when we got buster he was about 7 weeks old just over. he has terrable runs with blood in and mucus so we took him to the vets straight away as i was worried about parvo and stuff(because of the blood). they gave us some probiotics ....protexin. and some kaogel also they put him on hills i/d for a couple of weeks but it soon cleared him up


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i was a bit worried earlier about parvovirus because i know what damage it can do (death) i have been looking on the internet all day, trying to find out what it could be, ive looked at the 5 major canine diseases and also looked at worms. i will be ringing the vets in the morning if she is no better. i am going to try the scrambled egg first and see how she gets on with that! she is only young and it is very worrying because i dont want anything to happen to her!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i will keep everyone posted and updated with vagus's progress, especially with the scrambled egg she will get tonight. heres an updated pic of her!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

heres the new pic of vagus


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Dot give her the scrambled egg too late and just give a bit if it goes through her youl know sooner rather than finding her covered in it in the morning .


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i was advised to give her 2 eggs when i make the scrambled egg up for her! can i feed it to her warm or does it have to be cold? how much would you reccommend i give her?


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

make the 2 eggs no milk no butter lol . and just give her half of it see how she is for an hour she will want to poo about 20 mins after eating if she seems ok give her the rest and make sure she goes out before you put her to bed make sure she has plenty of plain water . dont expect miracles over night and dont be worried if she doesnt eat it , it can be warm if you want just not hot . I will be suprised if its not a food based problem but worms is the other thing too so get her to the vets as long as she is drinking enough dont worry


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

ive just given vegas her scrambled egg and she loved it. only time will tell now, whether it goes through her or not!


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

You should NOT be starving a pup of this age, for any length of time!

Her diet has been changed 3 or 4 times in as many days. She is not able to cope with this change yet. The best thing for firming up poos is mashed potato, nothing else for the day, just mash, then start introducing small amounts of the food your going to stick to.

I totally agree with dh.dti about the breeder not having a clue. I don't use any kind of commercial wormer, but in this case i think a trip to the vets is called for, to have a thorough check over. You cant take any chances with one so young


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

And now i've just read you're also feeding vitalin! Stop messing around with her food!


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> ive just given vegas her scrambled egg and she loved it. only time will tell now, whether it goes through her or not!


fingers crossed


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

daycare4dogs said:


> ive just given vegas her scrambled egg and she loved it. only time will tell now, whether it goes through her or not!


Every one has thier own opinions as to what works best for a dodgy tummy as you may have gathered lol, 
I know all you want to do is make your baby well again but you must keep things simple as all you will end up doing is making it worse if you give bits of this and bits of that , so nothing else to eat now till tomorrow i would still pop her along to the vets often its difficult to assertain the cause of the runs espescialy as you hav,nt had her long and can not tell the vet much of her rescent health history, all you know is she has the runs and she has mucus in her poo , our vet was of the opinion that you starve if she is being sick but feed through the runs , but seriously your not doing her any good by swaping her food so often , take it from someone who did it not that long ago lol keep us posted. 
Andrea


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

oh by the way the photo is gorgeous i hope she will start to feel better soon keep us posted on how she iis doing


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks for everyones opinions, everyone has one. my pup has eaten all the egg and it seems to be staying down. she had 2 scrambled eggs and has been drinking plenty of water. she had food this morning with her wormer as advised on the packet and it said not to feed her during the day and give her the rest of ther meals in the evening, so thats what i have done. she seems alot better already, ive just got to keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lots of things to be taken into account when bringing home a new pup and the one that no-one really thinks about is the change of water!!!! When we travel to shows we always use bottled water for the dogs or a jack with water drawn off our tap at home before we go.

When we send a pup to their new home we now give them some of our tap water and tell them to mix it with theirs same as if you were changing feedstuffs.

Cannot believe anybody would raise a litter of rottweilers on pedigree tinned alone it is not a complete feed!!! Hopefully babe will pick up again soon my pup that I brought home suffered for the first few days but he had a long journey, change of water, change of surroundings and most of all people he didnt know!!!

As for the wormers dont ever use one from a pet shop get down the vets and get the 'proper' wormers!!!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks for the advice. she also had a long journey home, about 75 miles. she was a bit stressed the first night she was home with us, but after then she is as confident as ever, very playful, comes to us when called and gives lots of cuddles. i was pretty shoked at first when they told me that she was only getting the pedigree food, i agree with you it is not a complete food. i know i should just have stuck to one feedstuff, but i was just trying to help her out. i first thought that the food was too rich for her and thought thats why she had the diarrhoea, so i switched it and still not luck. i have tried her on chicken and boiled rice, but that also when right through her. she has had a 2 egg scrambled feed and it is staying down at the moment. i will be ringing the vets tomorrow to make an appointment for a health check, vaccination schedule and feeding advice, as well as for the diarrhoea if its not any better.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i swear by a little bit of natural bio live yogurt mixed in with the dry food , i even give it to mine now and again when they have no problems, they love it!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

by live yoghurt what do you mean? what is it called that you use and where do you get it from?


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Live yogurt you can get from anywhere it will say natural live yogurt on the pot , but at the moment while you dont know whats the cause of the runs dont give it, as dairy can have a loosening effect on some dogs . How did she get on last night and how is she tody any more runs .


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

vegas enjoyed the scrambled egg last night and she seemed fine, she didnt have the runs lastnight and didnt go to the toilet for about 16 hours. she had some chicken and rice this morning and she was also fine with that. i went out and left her for about 10 minutes just to the shop and came home and she had diarrhoea again. it wasnt as runny as it was yesturday and was more yellow in colour. she had the worming tablet yesturday morning and one of the sideafects was vomiting, but she has not been sick at all. could this be stress when i left her?


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

hi, my pups had the runs when i got them, they were being fed on adult food, so we put them on puppy but it continued, although they didn't loose weight, now they are on the raw diet and its cleared up. When i was young and our dogs got the runs, we would go up the chemist and get a pot of arrowroot powder and put some in their food, this seemed to stop the runs if my memory serves me right after all these years  when i mentioned this to the vets, they had not heard of it, so who knows  maybe it does work, and it is natural after all


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

to be honest i think that she may have been taken away from her mother too early. she was a pick of litter as payment for stud fee, her and 2 other pups. i got to see her dad but not her mum as she belonged to someone else.
when my partner and i picked her up she had a huge round belly and she had very bad wind. she was being fed on pedigree puppy food only. i changed her diet straight away because she had the runs from day one, i know i should have changed it over time. she has only been to the toilet for number 2's once today so far, it was yellow and runny but now like yesturdays. could the scrambled egg make her poo yellow?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i would say if the poo is more yellow then it is definately gastric?


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

from friday until this morning the poo was runny, very light brown, had a small amount of blood in it and also had mucus in it! the poo this morning was yellow and the last thing she ate last night was scrambled egg!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Have you tried feeding her the same food for any period of time longer than a day?


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

yes, today she has only had scrambled egg as well as last night.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

What are you planning to feed her long term? How long as she had diahorrea / how long have you had her? Have you been to the vets about it?

Sorry about all the questions but don't want to give advise without knowing all the relevant facts.


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

how is she doing? did you take her to the vets today? if not i would try to get her there just for a check up as she still has the runs.


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i got her on friday and has had the runs since then, but i dont know before that. the man i bought her from said she was fine and healthy and she looks ok. she only had one poo yesturday that was runny and only one poo today. i will be ringing the vets today to get her booked in for a check up and vaccination schedule. she is still very lively and bright as a button. she sleeps well, eats well and goes to the toilet regularly.


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i am planning to feed her on burns pet nutrition long term.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> i am planning to feed her on burns pet nutrition long term.


If it were me I'd get her on that and keep her on that now. I wouldn't be messing about feeding her things like egg, yoghurt or chicken and rice just decide what you want to feed and stick with it. 

There are many reasons she could have diahorrea but messing the poor pup about feeding different foods everyday is doing her no favours! 

Is diahorrea the only symptom she has?


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

she has only got diarrhoea, i have not noticed any other symptoms! she is due a feed, should i give her the burns tonight or wait until tomorrow?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

I would get her started on it asap and keep her on it at least for a few weeks.

Her stomach won't settle unless she is kept on the same food. The vets will be able to tell you what the problem is if they've got anything about them. Ring them and ask if you can take a sample if you are concerned it's something more than an unsettled tummy! 

When you go to the vets whatever you do don't let them palm you off with a prescription diet such as hills i/d.


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I would get her started on it asap and keep her on it at least for a few weeks.
> 
> Her stomach won't settle unless she is kept on the same food. The vets will be able to tell you what the problem is if they've got anything about them. Ring them and ask if you can take a sample if you are concerned it's something more than an unsettled tummy!
> 
> When you go to the vets whatever you do don't let them palm you off with a prescription diet such as hills i/d.


yup i will agree with that we was given hills i/d...lol


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

ok duely noted. because she has got the diarrhoea will they still vaccinate her on friday when shes 8 weeks old?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah they should still vaccinate her.


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

ok, i was slightly worried that they wouldnt because shes got the runs


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*HI Your rottie looks so cute on the photo! Have you tried dry food for her? I had my boy from the breeders and he had the runs, but as soon as I put him on dry food his toileting went back to normal and had no problem since! Never thought about scrambled egg hehe!*


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah, but it went straight through her on friday, still in biscuit form. ive tried her on a few things over the weekend, big mistake! but shes been fine today apart from one runny poo this morning. i am going to be feeding her burns from now on. she has now had her feed, just got to wait & see! your pup is cute too


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

daycare4dogs said:


> ok duely noted. because she has got the diarrhoea will they still vaccinate her on friday when shes 8 weeks old?


I wouldn't have her vaccinated while she has the runs, but that is only my opinion, the vet may say other wise.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

daycare4dogs said:


> to be honest i think that she may have been taken away from her mother too early. she was a pick of litter as payment for stud fee, her and 2 other pups. i got to see her dad but not her mum as she belonged to someone else.
> when my partner and i picked her up she had a huge round belly and she had very bad wind. she was being fed on pedigree puppy food only. i changed her diet straight away because she had the runs from day one, i know i should have changed it over time. she has only been to the toilet for number 2's once today so far, it was yellow and runny but now like yesturdays. could the scrambled egg make her poo yellow?


That is the bit that is worrying me does sound as though she may have worms it doesnt sound (unfortunately) as if she has had the best start in life if I was you I would forget the vaccinations for the time being and get her there with a stool sample and have a worm count done on her dont have her vaccinated and bring more problems on yourself as vaccines are going to knock her for six!!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i will definately get a stool sample from her, before we go to the vets. i have had a look on the internet about worms and to me it sounds like she may have whipworm, because of the bloody faeces and the mucus, diarrhoea and loss of weight. what do you think?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

it certainly doesnt sound as if anything has been done properly with this litter so I doubt that the worming was up to much either, hopefully the vets will give her a clean bill of health _but_ go with an open mind. good luck to you both keep us informed of her progress.


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i will certainly keep everyone informed. i wormed her yesturday morning with johnsons worming tablets from the petshop. people have said that they wouldnt trust them and to get wormer soley from the vets. if i was to get some drontal wormers could i worm her again so soon? please help!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> could i worm her again so soon? please help!!


Yeah you can, sorry I missed the bit that Tashi highlighted! Still I would stick to one food and follow the advice Jenny and Tashi have given.


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

that really great, i will certainly get some drontal wormers for her, especially if they will be better for her. she ate the burns food and has been ok with it. no poos yet though, i suppose that is a good thing though right? i am definately going to stick to the burns and not give her anything else, everyones been great with advice, thanks! i will upload some other pic of her soon!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Is that her in your avatar?


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

yes, she is a beauty isnt she? shes very sweet natured and very friendly. alot different than i expected of the breed. shes my first rotty!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> yes, she is a beauty isnt she? shes very sweet natured and very friendly. alot different than i expected of the breed. shes my first rotty!


She does look very cute! Definatly need to see some bigger pics though!  Rotties are generally sweet and friendly! If you treat her right she will stay that way until she's an old lady!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

I Have Uploaded Some Other Pics To My Vegas Album, Take A Look!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Just had a look, she's gorgeous!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks, are the pics your animals?


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

just to update everyone with vegas's progress with the burns food: she had 25g to start her off, she woofed the lot down, she has not had diarrhoea this afternoon or tonight. i think it may have bunged he up a bit because she hasnt been to the toilet yet after eating the burns food. she is chewing her little rawhide shoe at the moment which she loves and is bright as a button after her sleep!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> thanks, are the pics your animals?


Yeah they are my bunch of morons!  Got two guinea pigs too and possibly two more cats coming at the weekend!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

they are all lovely. do you rescue animals or are you just obsessed with them?


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> they are all lovely. do you rescue animals or are you just obsessed with them?


Just mad I think! 

Our first dog was a rescue and so are the cats we have. The guinea pigs were given us by a neighbour who breeds them. The two cats we should be getting at the weekend are coming from a farm but would be going to a rescue shelter if they didn't find a home.

We also board dogs and rabbits when people go on holiday!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

vegas has just been to the toilet for a number 2 and it is still soft, but not half as bad as it was this morning! she had 2 x 25g of the burns puppy mini bites and she seems great on it. i also think that it was the scrambled egg that settled her tummy as well, because apart from the number 2 this morning, this is the only other one she has done today! fingers crossed she will be ok in a couple of days!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> vegas has just been to the toilet for a number 2 and it is still soft, but not half as bad as it was this morning! she had 2 x 25g of the burns puppy mini bites and she seems great on it. i also think that it was the scrambled egg that settled her tummy as well, because apart from the number 2 this morning, this is the only other one she has done today! fingers crossed she will be ok in a couple of days!


Yeah hopefully she will! The egg will probably have done some good but I definatly think you are best off sticking to one food now!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i am definately going to only be feeding her on the burns puppy food from now on, no more egg or chicken & rice, just her food only. 

morning update: vegas is doing well, she went to the toilet this morning and her number 2 was alot more solid. 
she is enjoying the burns puppy food and is eating every bit of it, hopefully that will be the end to the runs, fingers crossed.

will kepp everyone up to date with her progress!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> i am definately going to only be feeding her on the burns puppy food from now on, no more egg or chicken & rice, just her food only.
> 
> morning update: vegas is doing well, she went to the toilet this morning and her number 2 was alot more solid.
> she is enjoying the burns puppy food and is eating every bit of it, hopefully that will be the end to the runs, fingers crossed.
> ...


Glad to hear that, when are you taking her to the vets?


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

vegas has got an appointment for tuesday morning. the vet wants to see how she goes on the food over the weekend and see how her diarrhoea is. she will also have her first vaccination, will be wormed again with drontal and flead again. 

she is getting on well with the burns food and her diarrhoea is clearing up already. no runny poos today, still soft but getting considerably much better.


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

i am so pleased to hear thats he is a bit better. she is soo cute.


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks, I Have A New Forum Set Up And Ready To Go, Just Follow The Link Provided. Would Be Good To Hear Some Of Your Views, Tips And Advice About The New Topics!


----------

